# Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com



## Cindy Hendricks (Mar 26, 2003)

I just wanted to let everyone know that RVUSA.com now offers Nationwide Internet Access. We have over 10,000 access numbers across the continental United States. No more switching dial-up services everytime you want to travel. I know that can be a hassle. We have 56K, 64K (ISDN) and 128K (ISDN) available (please call to find out what speeds are available in your area). You can view more information at www.rvusa.com/nwinfo.asp . We will be adding more information to that page so check back often. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me: cindy@rvusa.com .

Thanks,
Cindy Spencer   
RVUSA.com


----------



## Mallory (Dec 15, 2004)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

Does anyone know of a RV camp between New Orleans & Gulfport?
How is the weather in that area in February?
Mallory


----------



## SueandAl (Jun 5, 2005)

Nationwide Internet Access by RVUSA.com

Mallory, you're on the wrong thread, because there was a nice discussion about connecting to cell phones etc. and as soon as it steared away from this topic of pushing their own internet access.....Guess what? it got Axed!!!! as in gone...


----------

